

Why “free” is the millstone round Google’s neck - bensummers
http://www.technovia.co.uk/2010/10/why-free-is-the-millstone-round-googles-neck.html

======
Dennisfxm
I'm surprised he wrote blog post to respond to one person's comment on a
different site.

I think it is a fair price point, given what you get out of the box. The other
devices don't include the specs and keyboard that Logitech is.

You can make the argument that you don't need this beefy a system for Internet
TV, but don't insult consumers' intelligence by saying that no one will buy
this box/keyboard from Logitech because Google offers free services online.

I think consumers are smart enough to realize that while software is easily
made free, hardware costs money.

